# Using File sharing with a Centurylink router



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,
I have a Centurylink router. Model # C1000A. It has a usb port along with some ethernet ports and a dsl port on the back of it. I was thinking I could use the usb port to plug in an external harddrive or usb drive to create a network drive but on the router's configuration page there is no such option for turning any type of file sharing or drive storage. Is it possible to do it with this type of router or is the usb port just there for something else.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not uncommon to have hardware features not supported by the firmware. It could be for connection to a usb modem or other usb device but nothing in the documentation even mentions the usb port except in the specs.


----------

